# Externer Zugriff auf Heimnetzwerk



## Firehunter_93 (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne mit meinem iPad auf meine im W-LAN Netzwerk freigegebene Festplatte zugreifen, wenn ich unterwegs bin, also nicht im gleichen W-Lan. Wenn ich im gleichen W-Lan bin, geht das problemlos, aber wie kann man das mobil machen? Wahrscheinlich mit einem VPN oder funktioniert das gar nicht? Kenne mich da leider nicht so wirklich aus. 


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Juni 2018)

Jap mit einer VPN-Verbindung sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Matusalem (24. Juni 2018)

Mit "VPN" liegst Du richtig. 

Wenn Du per VPN an Deinem Heimnetzwerk angebunden bist, dann ist Dein iPad Teil des Heimnetzwerkes, auch wenn Du selbst Dich "sonstwo" aufhältst.

Man muss einzig noch beachten, dass MAC basierte Protokolle das iPad nicht auflösen können, da dieses per VPN rein über die IP Ebene eingebunden ist.

Da die meisten Internet-Router einen DNS-Proxy abbilden, ist das auch kein Thema, man muss es nur bei der Adressierung des Zielgerätes beachten.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn dein Router direkt eine VPN Funktion hat (FritzBoxen z.B.). Die musst du nur aktivieren, der Router ist ja eh immer an.
Ansonsten müsstest du deinen PC haben, auf dem ein VPN-Server läuft.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Juni 2018)

Okay, das klingt ja schon mal gut  also ich hab jetzt keine Fritzbox, sondern einen Kabel Router. 
Könnt ihr mir vll eine detaillierte Anleitung geben, wie ich das einrichten muss? Ist als Laie nämlich nicht so leicht. Die App, die ich dafür nutze, ist übrigens filebrowser.


----------



## airXgamer (24. Juni 2018)

Ein VPN Server ist immer eine etwas gefährliche Sache, insbesondere wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, da die Gefahr von "Einbrüchen" in das Heimnetzwerk bei Konfigurationsfehlern recht groß ist. Mmn gibt es außer der Fritzbox keine von einem Endanwender ohne große Vorkenntnisse bedienbare und administrierbare Hard- und Software für so was.

Sichere Verbindung ins Heimnetz einrichten: Eigenes VPN - PC-WELT
Anleitung: Per FritzBox-VPN von uberall auf's Netzwerk zugreifen - Der Tutonaut


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Juni 2018)

Hmm, geht sowas denn nur mit einer Fritzbox oder auch mit anderen Routern?  Ich habe zum Beispiel den Kabel Router "Sagemcom Fast 5460", weiß aber nicht, ob der so eine Funktion besitzt.


----------



## Matusalem (24. Juni 2018)

Ein kurzer Blick auf das Inhaltsverzeichnis der Anleitung für den "Sagemcom Fast 5460" Router und von VPN ist nichts zu sehen. 

VPN ist, von meinem Eindruck her, auch eher ein Merkmal von Internet-Routern für Unternehmer als für Privatpersonen. Die VPN Funktion der Fritz!Box erscheint mir da als Besonderheit.

Die meisten Internet-Router, mit integriertem Modem, besitzen einen Modem only mode. Sprich noch mal in die Anleitung Deines Routers schauen ob das dort auch der Fall ist. Wenn ja dann den Kabel-Router als Modem betreiben und einen separaten Internet-Router nach schalten, wie z.B. eine Fritz!Box oder ein Router von Drytek, Lancom, RAD.  Am einfachsten, vom Einrichten her, dürfte eine Fritz!Box sein.


----------



## fotoman (25. Juni 2018)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Kabel Router


Und schon sind wir u.U. beim nächsten Problem. Internet per Kabel bedeutete (zumindest laut letzter C't und den bisherigen Postings, die ich dazu kenne), in den allermeisten Fällen, dass man keine eigene IP-Adresse hat sondern mit DS-Lite leben muss. Da muss man dann tricksen und/oder den passenden Proxy (im Netz) haben, um überhaupt ein VPN zu erhalten. Einfach nur den Port im Router freischalten und irgendwo (auch Heim-NAS bieten sowas öfters mal an) im Heimnetz einen VPN-Server betreiben scheitert meist.

Siehe nicht nur hier
FRITZ!Box 6490 Cable Wissensdatenbank | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Firehunter_93 (25. Juni 2018)

Okay, dann lass ich das besser mal sein! Scheint wohl doch schwieriger zu sein, als ich gedacht hätte


----------



## guss (25. Juni 2018)

Die meisten, wenn nicht alle ASUS Router haben auch eine eingebaute VPN Funktion, die sich sehr einfach konfigurieren lässt. So ein Fritzbox Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist das nun nicht.
Aber ich denke auch, dass hier Dual-Stack Lite das Problem sein wird.


----------

